# αγορινα



## infozas

Hello 
I have seen the word *αγορινα *used in a conversation, but I cannot find it's meaning in any dictionary.

Could you please give some hints?
Thank you in advance
Alberto


----------



## an-alfabeto

Αγορίνα: _αγόρι_ + suffix _-ίνα_
 
It’s an informal term of endearment (pet name), used to express affection for a boy or a man. 
You can hear it from a mother to her child: "Σώπα, αγορίνα μου, μην κλαις, θα σου περάσει!", or between two men: "Αγορίνα μου, πού έχεις χαθεί τόσον καιρό;"
 
The suffix _-ίνα_ is always used for the formation of the feminine:
_ελάφι - ελαφίνα, πρέδρος - προεδρίνα, δικηγόρος - δικηγορίνα_
 
I think it's the only case where you meet it in a feminine word used for a man.


----------



## diamanti

"I think it's the only case where you meet it in a feminine word used for a man."

Ωχ, ναι. Πάει η *ράτσα*. Εκανε το αγόρι *αγορίνα *και το κορίτσι *κορίτσαρο. *
(Μη συγκλείσω και το πάνωθε παρανόμι...)


----------



## shawnee

I have never come across it. Where is it likely to be heard?


----------



## elineo

shawnee said:


> I have never come across it. Where is it likely to be heard?


  Depends on a person's common vocabulary. For example in the greek tv game "taxi driver" the lady-host of the game who drives the taxi calls the male players this way "αγορίνα μου, αγορίνες μου" at least 2 times per minute!


----------



## shawnee

Thanks elineo. So it is colloquial, but I wonder is it hip colloquial or downmarket. Or is it just plain vlachiko?


----------



## elineo

No, no it´s not at all vlachico. Well, it´s rather close to hip but I would call it an "oyzo" or "coffeeshop"-style colloquial, denotes affection, it´s not at all bad.


----------



## shawnee

I'm almost there elineo One last question, I promise. Is it a recent expression or is it well a established use of language?


----------



## shawnee

Χα, Χα, Που το βρήκες ρε Δημήτηρη! Yes, the 80's are recent. Its just a guess, but I feel its not going to catch on here in the provinces.


----------



## Δημήτρης

Για εμένα τα 80's είναι αρχαιολογίες βέβαια 

By the way, I believe that *αγορίνα* used by men is a part of the _faux_-_effeminate_ speech patterns that many men adopt just for fun.


----------



## orthophron

infozas said:


> Hello
> I have seen the word *αγορινα *used in a conversation, but I cannot find it's meaning in any dictionary.
> 
> Could you please give some hints?
> Thank you in advance
> Alberto


It could be claimed that "η αγορίνα", an endearment term for "το αγόρι", is formed by analogy to augmentatives of neuter nouns; such augmentatives are mostly of female gender. e.g.
το κεφάλι -> η κεφάλα
το πόδι/ποδάρι -> η ποδάρα
το κορίτσι -> η κοριτσάρα
το κοτσάνι -> η κοτσάνα
το κομμάτι -> η κομμάτα/κομματάρα


----------



## spyroware

One of my best friends uses it alot. It's pretty acceptable, and totally stripped from the fact that grammatically it's of female gender. TBH I've never heard it together with an article, or an adjective for that matter. So, πού 'σαι αγορίνα and πού 'σαι μωρή are totally different in context  and style. 

The perfect description is hands down by elineo, part 'hip', part 'ouzo'.. and part 'fat old aunt' I might add.


----------



## diamanti

Δυο λόγια ακόμη, αναγκαία νομίζω.

*1. *Η λέξη *αγορίνα *δεν πρέπει να σχηματίστηκε ως μεγεθυντική. Δεν υπάρχει ανάλογό της. Στη Θεσσαλία με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι χρησιμοποιείται ως θηλυκό, για κορίτσια: το αγοροκόριτσο, θα λέγαμε. Εκεί εξάλλου συναντιέται και γυναικείο όνομα *Αγορίτσα. *Το λεξικό του Τεγόπουλου που έχω μαζί μου το επιβεβαιώνει. Πιστεύω, καθώς στα _μικράτα _μου στη Σαλονίκη (πρόσφυγας) δε θυμάμαι να είχα ακουστά τη λέξη, ότι έχουμε εδώ μια εντελώς πρόσφατη αστικοπρωτευουσιάνικη σημασιοδότηση της λέξης στη βάση της λογικής του orthofronos. 

*2. *Οι καταλήξεις *-ίνα *(όπως και οι* -άτος, -άρης*) είναι ιταλικές και
είτε, α) ήλθαν αυτούσιες από Ιταλία: *καβαλίνα, ντουζίνα, φασίνα, σινιορίνα *κ.λπ.
είτε, β) προσαρμόστηκαν σε άλλες ευρωπαϊκές λέξεις: *βενζίνα, μουσελίνα *κ.λπ.
είτε, κυρίως, γ) απέδωσαν το θηλυκό νέων κατά βάση επαγγελμάτων για τις γυναίκες (εύηχα ή όχι, άλλο θέμα), ή ζώων ή πουλιών: *(ε)λαφίνα, πιθηκίνα, αφεντικίνα, προσκοπίνα, λιονταρίνα, προβατίνα, καναρίνα, προεδρίνα, μπατσίνα *κ,λπ.


----------

